# GOOD LUCK ~ Crusoe



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey Crusoe,

Just wantes to wish you



For matching panel tomorrow,

Soooo Exciting for you, not long now till you meet.

Lots of love and happiness,

mavis x


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Ahhhhhhh ..... Thanks Mavis, I really appreciate that.

Crusoe
x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

Crusoe

Best of luck for tomorrow. Im sure it will go great.

Keep us posted.

lots of love camly x x x x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Crusoe

Good luck for tomorrow, not that you'll need it!

Won't be long till you meet your Son for the first time, how exciting!

Love
OT x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Wow it seems liked you've waited ages for this day and it will be here TOMORROW.....lots of luck not as though you'll need it!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow Crusoe - can't wait to hear how things go!!!

Love
Misty C
xzxxx


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

Good luck hunny! 
Wow the next stage of your journey really begins tommorow! Have that champers at the ready!


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi,
I've only just joined this board, but just wanted to wish you the best of luck for tomorrow. 
Love
Warbabe


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Good luck for tomorrow Crusoe

A
x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just wanted to wish you masses of luck for your panel tomorrow, it will all go well and you be a mummy soon xx


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Thank-you all so much for your lovely messages but sadly panel has been cancelled - all because of a bit of snow. I am mad because I managed to drive 34 miles this morning in the snow but panel members couldn't! 
We have no idea what happens now or how long we have to wait but we have waited years and years to be parents so I guess a few more weeks won't kill us.

Love a very sad Crusoe   
xxx


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

I am so sorry Crusoe you must be absolutely devestated. 

You already know that it is only delayed and that your day will come but I know that gives you very little conselation at this painful time.

My advice to you is to allow yourself to grieve, cry, moan and generally feel sorry for yourself because you are entiteled to.

Once that moment has passed you may feel a little more peace and you will be able to prepare yourself for your next pannel date.

My thoughts are with you and your DH

xx   xx


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks Kirstyn - hope today goes well for you.

Crusoe
x


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Crusoe

I'm so sorry and so MAD on your behalf!!!  In bad weather I would walk to work in my big boots only to find staff who lived 2 streets away were unable to make it!!!! 

Keep strong, thinking of you.
Misty C
xxx


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Crusoe,

I am really sorry to hear that panel has been cancelled!!!

Did your SW give you any idea of when it will be re-arranged and if not did she say when she would be in touch?

Really hope it will be soon for you, do you know if others were due to meet there too today?

Sending you a massive hug 

Look after yourselves, maybe treat yourselves to something nice,

lots of love,

mavis x


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Hi Crusoe

Really sorry to hear your panel was cancelled    That must be beyond disappointing  

Hope it is rescheduled quickly for you.
Dame Edna x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Crusoe

How annoying for you!  I am so sorry panel was cancelled today and hope they re-schedule it quickly for you.  

Its amazing how a bit a snow grinds this country to a complete halt!

Love
OT x


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Crusoe

just popped in to check on your news........cant believe that's happened. Hope they get a date sorted VERY soon  

As OT says this country seems to grind to a halt when we get a bit of snow.

A
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Crusoe - so sorry to see that it's been postponed you must be gutted. I hope you don't have to wait too long for a new date.   

Take care, CG xxxxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

What a bummer that panel was cancelled due to a bit of snow!!

it makes me laugh!!! Although I'm sure your not laughing and I think you are being very brave and put is so nicely that you've waited this long a few more days won't hurt!

lets hope this snow gos soon, a new date is set and then you can finally meet your son!

Love & hugs
Andrea
x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

awwww crusoe that sucks!!!!!  any idea when it will be re-arranged for? 

sending you and your dh massive  

take care



lots of love camly x x x x x


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Crusoe is a happy girl again. Our social worker has been utterly fantastic. There is to be a special matching panel next Monday, and providing all the paperwork is done in time (they have promised it will be) introductions with our son will go ahead next week as planned!!!!

Thank-you all for you lovely messages and support. I'm sure some of you must have felt I was over-reacting but this has been such a long and emotional journey. I already feel that we have missed so much of our son's life that even the thought of missing another few days let alone weeks felt terrible.

Sorry for another me post.
Love to you all
Crusoe
xx


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi Crusoe

Just found this thread, and wanted to post to say good luck for today, but I see they cancelled - I CANNOT BELIEVE THAT that is rubbish, but hurrah for you having such a fantastic social worker who has put the needs of your son and his soon-to-be parents first, and arranged the panel to go ahead at such short notice.  Good luck for next Monday - surely all the paper work will be ready, it would have had to be ready for today, after all!

Good luck again, and hope you and DH get the time to do something nice in your last week without your son.

VEC XXX


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Crusoe!

WOW what a roller coaster! I'm so glad they've re-scehduled honey - and so they should! ANd I don't blame you for being upset   - I'd have been devastated & livid!!  . 

Roll on next week and enjoy your last days as a couple!!
lol
S
xxxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

crusoe.. thats great news that they have resheduled so quickly i am sure all the paper work will be in order, if it was ready yesterday it should be ready by next week again !! good luck you will be a mummy and daddy to your little boy before you know it xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Crusoe - that's fantastic news! So glad you don't have to wait too much longer. Don't blame you at all for being upset at the cancellation, anyone would have been.

Roll on Monday and meeting your son.   Your new life begins next week   

CG xxxx


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

So sorry panel was cancelled, but pleased its rescheduled soon. 
xxx


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Crusoe - That is FAN-BLIMIN-TASTIC, Such Great News   - So happy for you.  Lots and lots of love to you all, mavis x


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Fab news Crusoe!!!!
Misty C
x


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi Crusoe,

Just wanted to Re-Wish you loads and loads of love and luck for panel tomorrow.

Lots of love,

mavis x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Good luck for tomorrow Crusoe.

         

CG xxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

masses of luck crusoe xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Crusoe

Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow, you'll be fine.    


Hi Pospi

How are you, no news from us I'm afraid, we are just waiting for our match now, waiting patiently....... (NOT)  

Love

crazybabe


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

crazybabe

i am on thanks, been doing a lot of work this weekend, medical forms, family trees etc.. so feeling quite stressed now lol.. the competencies worry me but i am sure it will be fine xx i will be the same as you not patient at all !!


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Thank-you everyone!

We have just had the good news that we are officially matched    

Love Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

wooo hooo  

fantastic ! Roll on intros 

xxx


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Crusoe,

Fabulous News. CONGRATULATIONS            

Lots of love,

mavis x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Crusoe

A huge Congratualtions to you, yipeeee your going to be a mummy soon to your little Son          

Well done, you must be so happy.

love

crazybabe


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi Crusoe

Congratulations.  What a fabulous age.  Our little one was 19 months when we bought him home.  It is full on but delightful.  Hope intros start soon.

Tracey x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

WOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO fab news- only 3 more days until you met your son

Enjoy intros

xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

You're going to be a mummy 

CG xxxxx


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

so happy for you both


----------

